# Recommend a good tenoning jig?



## jeffshead (May 6, 2011)

I've been reading reviews of all of the sub $150 tenoning jigs and I'm not sure which one to buy.

I made my mind up on the WoodRiver one that WoodCraft sells but when I got it home, I discovered the machining was not true which resulted in the thing rocking on my saw table. I'm going to take it back and test another one while I'm in the store.

I read that many of the other brands have the same problem.

Can someone recommend a decent one, from experience?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make one?*

There are a bunch of jigs on the net, and You Tube and also here WWT.
I made this one which uses the fence as the locator reference.
Read further to find an even better modification. BTW I have a high $$ Powermatic jig on my shelf that has not been used...yet. :blink: bill
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tenoning-jig-modified-15905/


----------



## jeffshead (May 6, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> bunch of jigs on the net, and You Tube and also here WWT


Yea, I know. I've been reading all of the reviews and it seems all of the jigs are made oversees and many of them are not machined flat. That's why I asked for a recommendation that's based on personal experience. I'm trying to avoid return shipping charges and I really wanted to avoid making one.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the jig from Woodcraft.

Underwhelming to say the least.

I chose mine based on price. The Delta for $20 more (at the time) would have been a much better choice.

There are many plans out there for jigs that ride on your fence. These seem to be a better solution. Although these home built only allow for a single axis of tilting, the saw blade can be tilted to achieve the compound tilting. With my Woodcraft jig, I only use it in 90° mode and tilt the blade when needed.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Make your own... or spend the money. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grizzly tools "usually" are great quality*

You made have some difficulty finding a Made in USA tenon jig these days. If you have any issue with a Grizzly tool their CS is very good about replacing. Consider this one: http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2011/Main/14

This is the one I have, it's currently unavaialbe, but others are shown here:
Amazon.com: Powermatic 6284600 Tenoning Jig: Home Improvement


Available here: http://www.toolbarn.com/powermatic-708295.html


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the old Woodcraft which is like the Grizzly model. It works like it's supposed to. It's heavy, although I'm sure they all are. Woodcraft changed their jig to the gray one, which is the one I assume you got. I don't think I'd pay full price for one. Mine was on clearance and was a steal, otherwise I would have probably made one.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine is exactly like the Grizzly one. My biggest complaint is the play in the threads. It's almost "OK, I have it set. Quick get the welder out!"


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got a Delta. Works great. No problems.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> I've got a Delta. Works great. No problems.


Same here


----------



## jeffshead (May 6, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> This is the one I have, it's currently unavaialbe, but others are shown here:
> Amazon.com: Powermatic 6284600 Tenoning Jig: Home Improvement
> Available here: http://www.toolbarn.com/powermatic-708295.html


Thanks for the info.



mdntrdr said:


> Make your own... or spend the money. :smile:


Spend the money on what? None of them cost more than the Delta but it's not rated very well.



ACP said:


> Woodcraft changed their jig to the gray one, which is the one I assume you got.


Yea, that's the one. I'm taking it back tomorrow.



sawdustfactory said:


> I've got a Delta. Works great. No problems.


Do you have the 34-183 or the 34-184?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

The only solid one you will find is a 50 year old Delta 1170 or 1172. There is a reason why they cost so much on the used market. I have a Grizzly also and haven't used it yet. It tilts. If you don't need it to tilt, I would build one.


----------

